# swell.gr : Range Rover Supercharger Paint Correction/Zaino



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hi again :wave:

Few days ago swell detail store welcomed a really huge car ... Range Rover Sport 4,2 V8 Supercharger for correction/protection session.*

---------------------------

*Clay*:










*Wheels : *














































*Next was the necessary paint depth measures** :*


























































*and corrections with Wolfs Chemicals WP-5N starts : *










*
50/50 shots:*


























































































































































*Before and After shots :*


































































































































































































































































































*Finish time and then applied one layer of Zaino ZAIO .
Next was 3 layers of Zaino Z2 with ZFX*










*
Final Shots : *

























































































































































































































*Tyre walls dressed with Zaino Z16.
Glass was cleaned with Zaino Z12, followed by an IPA whipedown then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

Trims were dressed with Auto Finesse Revive Trim Gel.*

*Coming up next :*










Thanks for looking 

mike


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Great job mate!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Marko


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Huge difference there Mike , hell of a job :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mike! I love WP-5N, its my favourite polish!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Top job Mike, love those finished pics with Zaino!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Racer said:


> Huge difference there Mike , hell of a job :thumb:


Thank you Rui 



JBirchy said:


> Great job Mike! I love WP-5N, its my favourite polish!


Thanks , mine too :thumb:



DAREM said:


> Top job Mike, love those finished pics with Zaino!


Thanks


----------



## skywards (Sep 6, 2011)

Great job Mike! Well done!:argie::thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Mike!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Range Rover*

Stunning mate:thumb: What's the score with the accelerator? I assume it's added so you can layer the z2 back to back without waiting?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike,

That is simply stunning work my friend, very well done!

Superb studio too, its incredible!

Russ


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

very nice job there:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

skywards said:


> Great job Mike! Well done!:argie::thumb:


Thanks 



UCD said:


> great job Mike!!!


Thanks 



President Swirl said:


> Stunning mate:thumb: What's the score with the accelerator? I assume it's added so you can layer the z2 back to back without waiting?


Thanks  When use ZFX you can add 3 layer in same day with only 30 min wait time .



RussZS said:


> Mike,
> 
> That is simply stunning work my friend, very well done!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your kind comments Russ


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great job Mike:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

Tremendous work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

bigslippy said:


> very nice job there:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.





dmpoyz said:


> Great job Mike:thumb::thumb:





ihiba said:


> Tremendous work :thumb:


Thank you all guys


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike you have some hairy wrists :doublesho

Nice job by the way 

Matt


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic Job there Mike! In some of the pictures it looks almost Black :thumb:


----------



## TheMrxeris (Dec 5, 2011)

I love your jobs Mike and i admire your attention to give them...


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there stangaland, i did my bikini line but i forgot to do the wrists. Next time

Sent from my LG-P350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike you will have one very happy customer great correction in the sun , cracking result for one big motor, thanks for sharing


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunning work mate
One more time, your work is fantastic!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Fantastic Job there Mike! In some of the pictures it looks almost Black :thumb:





TheMrxeris said:


> I love your jobs Mike and i admire your attention to give them...





Derekh929 said:


> Mike you will have one very happy customer great correction in the sun , cracking result for one big motor, thanks for sharing





stefstef said:


> Stunning work mate
> One more time, your work is fantastic!


Thanks a lot for yours kind comments :wave:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work. :argie:

love your work area, do you wash in there too?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top quality job there Mike :thumb:
Boy this Rangie was in a real mess and you bought it back to life again !

Mario*


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Niiiiice buddy! This shot is money...


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good job, nice 50-50's.

Looking forward to see the S2000


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Smashing work. :argie:
> 
> love your work area, do you wash in there too?


Thanks  no i'm not wash inside my unit .



Eurogloss said:


> *Another top quality job there Mike :thumb:
> Boy this Rangie was in a real mess and you bought it back to life again !
> 
> Mario*


Thanks a lot my friend 



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Niiiiice buddy! This shot is money...


Thanks Buddy 



matzagrin said:


> Good job, nice 50-50's.
> 
> Looking forward to see the S2000


Thankssss :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great Job Mike.
Amazing turnaround.

Love zaino stuff


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazing Work mate!:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Great Job Mike.
> Amazing turnaround.
> 
> Love zaino stuff





nuberlis said:


> Amazing Work mate!:thumb:


Thanks mates :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work mike. Bravo


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great work mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow - great turnaround on that - Love these big RR's and Black I think is the best colour :thumb:

Brilliant reflections, nice finish on that :wave:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great work Mike. Excellent finish there! :argie:
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Wow - great turnaround on that - Love these big RR's and Black I think is the best colour :thumb:
> 
> Brilliant reflections, nice finish on that :wave:


Thanks mate :wave:



Chris CPT said:


> Great work Mike. Excellent finish there! :argie:
> Cheers,
> Chris. :thumb:


Thanks Chris


----------

